# Alternative zum TS-Server...?



## Genesis3011 (20. Juli 2009)

Hi an alle WoW-Gamer da draußen,

hätte da mal eine kleine Frage und hoffe auf die Erfahrungsberichte von euch.

Ist Skype eine vernünftige Alternative zum TS-Server beim spielen von WoW?

Habe erstens gehört es soll sehr CPU-lastig sein. Wie ist es bei euch?

Daten meines Rechners zum Vergleich:

Intel Core Duo 1,8Ghz

2GB DDR2-Ram

GeForce 8500GT

Windows Vista

DSL 4000

Würde mich über eure Antworten freuen.

Euer Genesis 3011


----------



## Mies (20. Juli 2009)

Keine erfahrung damit,aber 2GB RAM dürften reichen wir reden hier über WoW nicht über WAR oder AoC etc.


----------



## Toyuki (20. Juli 2009)

besorgt euch nen vent oder mumbled server sind nur geil verbrauchen wenig leistung bei guter quli


----------



## donnerschlag/Ysera (20. Juli 2009)

WOW hat auch ein Internes Sprachchat-System ob es ne alternative ist weis ich nicht gehen tut es jedenfalls.


----------



## Ferok (20. Juli 2009)

Also beim normal zocken treffen wir uns als im skype zum quatschen ist einfach komfortabler als ts, aber derjenige welcher leiter der konferenz ist braucht eine gute internetleitung. Hat weniger mit dem pc zu tun als eher mit deiner internet verbindung. dsl 4000 könnte da probleme geben, habe ich auch und bei mir ist dann die gesprächsquali nicht sehr gut und es hackt stellenweise wenn wir zu 5 quatschen. Im raid dann ts und manchmal noch nebenher skype wenn es nichts wichtiges gibt im ts.


----------



## Demitrius (20. Juli 2009)

skype braucht ziemliche speicher-recourcen... (k.a. wie man recourcen schreibt grade... will in mittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

sprachchat is der letzte mist...

Mumble is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 super qualität, kostenlos und frisst wenig speicher...

&#8364;: schreibfehler fürs erste behoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## florilan (20. Juli 2009)

ich bevorzuge ventrilo ist zwar umständlicher als alle anderen einzurichten aber die qualität gleicht das um längen aus(klingt alles wie am telefon) zudem geringer speicher verbrauch


----------



## Turion666 (20. Juli 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> sprachchat is der letzte mist...
> 
> Mumble is geil
> 
> ...



jop so isset ich finde das mumble bei weitem besser ist als ts da die übertragung auch schneller ist aber ts hat sich halt etabliert und es wird schwer sein die leute zu überzeugen sich mumble zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (20. Juli 2009)

Also ich kann dir gleich sagen für 2 Leute reicht es zu Skypen ist kein Problem, jedoch kannst du keine 25 Mann damit halten da skype nur auf max 5 Gesprächspartner beschränt ist. 
Was du machen kannst ist dir einen Vent server suchen ist wir TS nur in der Sprachqualität um einiges besser.


----------



## Rantja (20. Juli 2009)

Habe früher ab und an auch Skype genutzt, allerdings gab es ab 3 Leuten langsam Probleme mit der Verbindung. Ich würde beim TS bleiben, da man da für lau doch recht gut miteinander labern kann und das bischen Sprachqualität ist doch echt egal, oder?


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (20. Juli 2009)

TS2 ist in seiner funtionalität eigentlich ausreichend, man kann reden per knopf oder nicht es gibt admins usw warum was anderes suchen wenn man schon was gutes hat?


----------



## Resch (20. Juli 2009)

Das einzigste was mich stört ist die größere Verzögerung im TS. Wenn man irgendwas wichtiges im Raid ansagt (Void etc.) ists meistens schon zuspät wenns beim anderen ankommt.


----------



## MoonFrost (20. Juli 2009)

skype und ts sind beides schlecht. skype frisst leistung und ts naja die soundqualität is mehr als dürftig. ventrilo is da ne bessere lösung


----------



## Meatwookie (20. Juli 2009)

Toyuki schrieb:


> besorgt euch nen vent oder mumbled server sind nur geil verbrauchen wenig leistung bei guter quli


Ventrilo hat keine gute Quali,
Mumble schon, Sind beide sogar schneller wie TS und wie gesagt brauchen wenig leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (20. Juli 2009)

ventrillo > all


----------



## Toyuki (20. Juli 2009)

Syxx schrieb:


> Ventrilo hat keine gute Quali,
> Mumble schon, Sind beide sogar schneller wie TS und wie gesagt brauchen wenig leistung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kommt drauf an was fürn codec auf dem server eingestellt ist nimmt man ein etwas besseren (der auch etwas mehr leistung zieht aber net viel) ist die quali im vent 1a


----------



## Rudall (20. Juli 2009)

ka welche ts-server ihr nutzt. auf unserem server ist die verzögerung kein problem. sobald ich einen void, o.ä. ansage kommt das auch an.

die klangqualität ist auch ausreichend und simpel zu bedienen. ventrillo ist eine relativ schöne alternative, aber auch teilweise eine kostenfrage und mumble ist zu unbekannt bei den meisten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (20. Juli 2009)

TS reicht funktionell völlig.
Ventrillo wer mehr qualität möchte.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (20. Juli 2009)

ich würd dir Skype nicht empfehlen das zieht verdammt viel leistung im Spiel wäre es so als wärst du mit 2 Acc gleichzeitig on
Besser wäre Ventrillo da hast du eine sehr hohe Sprachqualität und es zieht kaum Leistung


----------



## Fisch77 (20. Juli 2009)

Ich empfehle dir Mumble.


----------



## Nargazz (20. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar Ventrillo !


----------



## Füchtella (20. Juli 2009)

Huhu!



Genesis3011 schrieb:


> Ist Skype eine vernünftige Alternative zum TS-Server beim spielen von WoW?



Man kann auch ganz ohne Voicechat spielen hihi.


----------



## pnxdome (20. Juli 2009)

Genesis3011 schrieb:


> Ist Skype eine vernünftige Alternative zum TS-Server beim spielen von WoW?



Skype verbraucht deutlich mehr Ressourcen ...

Vielleicht solltet ihr euch einfach nen TS-Hoster (gibt anscheinend viele billige/durch Werbung finanzierte) suchen, dann müsstest du nicht immer Client + Server-Software gleichzeitig am Laufen haben


----------



## sK4r4 (20. Juli 2009)

also ich hatte sowohl ts, vent und mumble mal genutzt und auch gehosted und jedes von diesen Programmen hat seine Schwächen und Stärken.

TS: + jeder kennt es + sehr einfach zu bedienen + billiger im vergleich zu ventrilo, da weniger bandbreite benötigt wird
       - größte Verzögerung,  somit nur sehr bedingt geeignet, da teilweise die Ansagen viel zu spät kommen

Vent: + sehr schnell + genau so einfach zu bedienen
         - weniger genutzt als TS - relativ große Bandbreite wird benötigt - vergleichsweise schlechtere Sprachqualität

Mumble(Murmur) + sowohl sehr schnell als auch qualitativ hochwertig was Sprachqualität angeht + Open Source
                          - noch sehr unbekannt - nur wenige Hoster bisher

Also ich würde Mumble empfehlen. Mich hat es am meisten überzeugt. Aber ich glaube das muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden =P


----------



## Bierzelthocker (20. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir gleich sagen für 2 Leute reicht es zu Skypen ist kein Problem, jedoch kannst du keine 25 Mann damit halten da skype nur auf max 5 Gesprächspartner beschränt ist.



Meines Wissens gehen sogar 10 Leute in eine Konferenz. Spielt ja auch nicht zwingend eine Rolle... Hauptproblem bei Skype ist fehlendes "Push-To-Talk"... ich hab jedenfalls noch keines gefunden...
Skype zu nutzen ist gar nicht so ressourcenverschwendend wie hier beschrieben wird... Ich bin regelmäßig im Skype mit mehreren Gesprächspartnern am quatschen, parallel oft TS etc. Das ist keinesfalls so als würde ich mit 2 Accs parallel zocken.

Mit Mumble hab ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Megagute Sprachqualität im Vergleich zu TS.

Hatte aber immer den Eindruck das doch recht viel an Resourcen verbraucht werden (rein subjektive Einschätzung).


----------

